# Welkom

## alaureijs

En natuurlijk, ook welkom alle nederlandstaligen.   :Cool: 

----------

## CowMike

Idd  :Smile: 

----------

## Deech

dank u!    :Very Happy: 

Het voelt gelijk als thuis   :Wink: 

----------

## Roel

Hey CowMike, jij zit toch ook op GoT ?  :Question: 

Gentoo, je komt er elkaar tegen.   :Smile: 

----------

## +BroNNoS+

Zeg Deech, draai jij al wel Gentoo?  :Wink: 

PS Crossover Office lijkt goed te draaien op Gentoo.

----------

## gilgames

een waar genoegen zullen we maar zeggen.   :Wink: 

----------

## DarkReuvers

heeeeeeerlijk zo in de nederlandse taal   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flake

gelukkig zijn er ook een paar kaaskoppen !!

komt er ook wel eens iemand op nedlinux.nl/forum ??

----------

## Sylhouette

Ja ik kom regelmatig op het forum van nedlinux.nl

Goedendag allemaal.

----------

## bart

Ik woon op het nedlinux forum. Soms neem ik hier een kijkje  :Smile: 

----------

## knopper

Ok dan, hiero nog een kaaskop.  Ik kom ook op GoT en ComputerTotaal! 

Ben zo'n 2 maanden bezig met Gentoo, moet zeggen bevalt me wel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JefP@@

Yow iedereen ... weeral veel Belgen, zie ik   :Razz: 

----------

## tdm

Goede morgen alle nederlanders sprekende op een hoopje  :Razz: 

Ben net 2 weken bezig met Gentoo.. werkt TOP  :Very Happy: 

Stukke beter dan RedHat, ben helemaal de afgelopen 2 weken helemaal verslaaft geraakt aan het emergen   :Cool: 

Nouja, we komen elkaar nog wel eens tegen hier denk ik   :Shocked: 

----------

## jang

En ik dacht dat ik de enige nederlandstalige gentoo knutselaar was. Fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben!

Ik wil trouwens (voorlopig) niets anders meer dan GENTOO Linux  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Kosmo

 *jang wrote:*   

> En ik dacht dat ik de enige nederlandstalige gentoo knutselaar was. Fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben!
> 
> 

 

Ik dacht in de development crew gezien te hebben dat er 3 Belgen meewerken....

----------

## JefP@@

 *Kosmo wrote:*   

>  *jang wrote:*   En ik dacht dat ik de enige nederlandstalige gentoo knutselaar was. Fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben!
> 
>  
> 
> Ik dacht in de development crew gezien te hebben dat er 3 Belgen meewerken....

 

woehoe, belgen  :Razz: 

----------

## Gwystyl

Dit lijkt vooral een 'he ben jij hier ook' topic te worden, maar toch maar een paar vraagjes

Als ik emerge kde doe gaatie een hele zooi packages installeren en krijg ik op een gegeven moment een error (eerst glib, toen gcc, toen groff, enz)

- Is het handig om eerst Xfree te emergen of heeft dit geen zin?

- wat is de handigste volgorde om kde te installeren? (kde-base, art, rest?)

op de desktop guide staat voornamelijk  'emerge kde' met bijbehorende nasleep. Ik kan hier en op GoT niets vinden over een aangeraden volgorde.

----------

## JefP@@

wow ... 

Je hebt toch gewoon de installation guide gevolgd, hoop ik ?

Maar idd, is het best handig om eerst xfree te installeren, zien of dat werkt met een eenvoudige window manager bijvoorbeeld (icewm of fluxbox of zoiets dergelijks)

om kde te gaan emergen, moet je eerst qt hebben (het zou kunnen dat emerge kde dat automatisch gaat doen)

dus doe je maar een emerge qt

de volgorde om kde te installeren is alsvolgt:

arts

kdelibs

kdebase

kdemultimedia

en dan alle andere packages die je nog meer wilt

maar emerge kde zou alles mooi voor je moeten doen zenne.

Ik heb bijvoorbeeld emerge kde 's avonds ff opgezet en tegen de volgende morgen was alles mooi gecompileerd en geïnstalleerd ... heel fijn  :Razz: 

Zou normaal gezien gewoon moeten werken dus

Grtz

----------

## Remco

Ook hallo, hier nog een Gentoo draaiende nederlander  :Wink:  Wist al dat ik niet de enige Nederlander was trouwens, heb ook een Gentoo Draaiende huisgenoot  :Smile:  Foor de rest heb ik ook een huisgenoot die Debian draait en nog een die RedHat draait en nog nooit een kernel heeft gecompiled (watje :p ) Gentoo is gelijk mijn eerste linux install, dus ik werp mezelf wel in het diepe, maar het is wel leuk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guest

 *JefP@@ wrote:*   

> wow ... 
> 
> de volgorde om kde te installeren is alsvolgt:
> 
> arts
> ...

 

Ik heb vandaag een clean install gedaan met Gentoo 1.2, en dat ging allemaal probleemloos. Ik heb dus nu emerge kde ingetypt en hij loopt nog.... hopen dattie dat blijft doen. Gister met 1.1a kreeg ik bij kde een paar errors, vandaar de volgordevraag. Het systeem gaat hier waarschijnlijk vrij lang over doen (K6-2 400 met 128 mb), maar ik ben toch pas maandag terug, dan zie ik het dan wel  :Smile: 

----------

## piranha

Zij er hier nog belgen?  :Cool: 

----------

## JefP@@

 *piranha wrote:*   

> Zij er hier nog belgen? 

 

hehe, als deze thread ff doorleest, zal je wel merken van wel ...

trouwens, er zijn een aantal belgen heel actief op dit forum

----------

## pimpel

Ik ben een Belgische student en ik zou graag gentoo op mijne macintosh pismo 500 aan de praat krijgen; wie wilt mij helpen; ik heb een beetje ervaring met linux; maar niet om te zeggen veel.

vraagje; wie werkt er hier nog met een macintosh   :Question: 

----------

## water

 *pimpel wrote:*   

> Ik ben een Belgische student en ik zou graag gentoo op mijne macintosh pismo 500 aan de praat krijgen; wie wilt mij helpen; ik heb een beetje ervaring met linux; maar niet om te zeggen veel.
> 
> vraagje; wie werkt er hier nog met een macintosh  

 

Ik heb mij er niet echt in verdiept, maar misschien heb je hier iets aan:

http://diederen.demon.nl/index.html

----------

## Niek

Voor alle Nederlandstalige users is er nu ook een IRC-kanaal. Dit kanaal is te bereiken op de server irc.openprojects.org en heet #gentoo-nl

See you there  :Smile: Last edited by Niek on Thu Jun 27, 2002 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JefP@@

kzal is komen zien ... na de examens  :Razz: 

nog 2 dagen ... 

Grtz

----------

## ptheborg

Saweeeett, een nederlandstalig gentoo-irc-kanaal

Idd, JeffP, na de tentamens.......  :Sad: 

Voor mij gelukkig nog maar 1 dag.......

----------

## TUX2k

Ik kon het niet laten een nederlands berichtje te posten op het forum.

Zit hier op een callcenter de heledag engelse klanten echt niet niemand praat nderelands nu kan ik dus weer ff lekker mijn moers taal sprekken.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Oortje

ik draai nu thuis redhat 7.2 op mijn server, 7.3 op mijn laptop en gentoo 1.3b op mijn desktop. de server en laptop zijn te traag voor gentoo. de bootstrap fase van gentoo 1.2 duurde 90 minuten op mijn dual pentium III 866 Mhz 512 MB bakkie, met gentoo 1.3b en gcc 3.1 liep dat al op tot bijna 3 uurtjes. gcc 3.1 compileert dus een stuk langzamer dan 2.95.

misschien dat ik nog wel een keer rh 8.0 of mdk 9.0 ga proberen op mijn laptopje/server, maar deze machine zal wel een gentoo bakkie blijven!

groetjes

----------

## credmp

Fryslan is ook vertegenwoordigt  :Wink: 

Groeten uit leeuwarden.. hehe..

-- Arjen

----------

## tomkamphuys

JefP@@

Je compileert KDE toch niet met -O3 als optimalisatie?? Dat staat wel zo standaard ingesteld als je een stage-3 tarball gebruikt hebt. Ff veranderen naar -O2, KDE emerge-n, en weer veranderen naar -O3.

Martijn

----------

## ptheborg

Ik compileer alles gewoon met -O3   :Confused: 

Misschien mis ik iets?

----------

## roderickvd

 *Oortje wrote:*   

> ik draai nu thuis redhat 7.2 op mijn server, 7.3 op mijn laptop en gentoo 1.3b op mijn desktop. de server en laptop zijn te traag voor gentoo. de bootstrap fase van gentoo 1.2 duurde 90 minuten op mijn dual pentium III 866 Mhz 512 MB bakkie, met gentoo 1.3b en gcc 3.1 liep dat al op tot bijna 3 uurtjes. gcc 3.1 compileert dus een stuk langzamer dan 2.95.
> 
> misschien dat ik nog wel een keer rh 8.0 of mdk 9.0 ga proberen op mijn laptopje/server, maar deze machine zal wel een gentoo bakkie blijven!
> 
> groetjes

 

Dat die server en laptop van jou traag zijn is juist de reden om Gentoo te draaien! Ja, het compileren duurt langer maar je houdt er uiteindelijk een veel sneller systeem aan over.

Ik zou in ieder geval altijd gaan voor die lange-termijn oplossing, dat compileren kan 's nachts ook wel...

----------

## kraaij

Hoi iedereen,

ik zie dat het hier druk is, terwijl het stemmen voor een dutch forum erg traag gaat!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13070&highlight=

Kom dus ff langs bij bovenstaande link en stem voor  :Smile: 

Groeten,

Anton.

----------

## wilbertnl

Leuk om Nederlanders te ontmoeten!

Ik ben in maart 2000 naar de Verenigde Staten ge-emigreerd, en in het begin heb ik heel hard geprobeerd om mij de on-Nederlandse gewoonten eigen te maken. Maar sinds kort keer ik daarvan terug en probeer mijzelf weer terug te vinden.  :Wink: 

Ik woon in Tulsa, Oklahoma en twee weken geleden ben ik ook ge-introduceerd in een groep van vijftig Nederlanders die nu mijn plaatsgenoten zijn.

En oh ja... Linux is ge-installeerd op mijn computer.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## den_RDC

nog een nutteloze post vanuit een boeregat  :Smile: 

nog een belg dus  :Wink: 

zitten er hier toevallig #linux.be (quakenet irc) mannen?

----------

## klieber

Moving this thread into the new Dutch forum.

--kurt

----------

## Wilke

Woei! Het nederlandse Gentoo-forum is een feit  :Smile: 

Nou eens kijken hoeveel mensen hier eigenlijk komen...

----------

## balk

 *Wilke wrote:*   

> Woei! Het nederlandse Gentoo-forum is een feit 
> 
> Nou eens kijken hoeveel mensen hier eigenlijk komen...

 

ach, ik kom hier ook afentoe, veel oplossing op dit forum te vinden. Toch kom ik meer op 'dat forum met die lila layout'  :Smile: 

----------

## Oortje

 *roderickvd wrote:*   

> Dat die server en laptop van jou traag zijn is juist de reden om Gentoo te draaien! Ja, het compileren duurt langer maar je houdt er uiteindelijk een veel sneller systeem aan over.
> 
> Ik zou in ieder geval altijd gaan voor die lange-termijn oplossing, dat compileren kan 's nachts ook wel...

 

Ik was onduidelijk. Te traag/ongeschikt om te compileren. Mijn laptop zou gaan koken als 'ie 24 uur continu bezig is met compileren. Mijn firewall is zo klein bemeten dat 'ie niet eens een compiler en tools kan herbergen. Bovendien willen/kunnen mijn huisgenoten de adsl link niet een paar dagen missen, en vind ik gentoo te 'cutting-edge' om als betrouwbare firewall te gebruiken. Ik denk dat de meeste professionele gebruikers er wel over eens zijn dat je Gentoo niet in een productie omgeving moet gebruiken. Misschien Redhat ook niet, maar dat is een andere discussie ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Zu`

Tof, een nederlandstalig Gentoo forum  :Smile: 

Goed initiatief.   :Cool: 

----------

## Freak_NL

Geinig, een Nederlands subforum opeens erbij in de lijst?  :Smile: 

Ik heb Gentoo inmiddels een tijdje op m'n Aldi (Medion) laptop draaien (XP is al verbannen naar een VMWare file..), en zodra m'n nieuwe HD ingeruild is (dood na 5 dagen, nee leuk) komt op de Celly667@850 ook weer Gentoo (GCC 3.x) Heerlijke distro!

/me hangt voor Linux gerelateerde problemen ook wel op dat andere forum rond.

----------

## ParoXysm

Hi mede Gentoo-Freaks,

Heb me ook maar ff geregged speciaal om dit stukkie NL-Forum active te houden. Draai als Gentoo sinds het nog in beta fase was en moet zeggen dat het me uitstekend bevalt. Was hiervoor al zwaar voorstander van Slackware en Debian, maar vooral op de desktop heeft Gentoo mijn hart gewonnen.

----------

## progster

En nog een belg erbij  :Very Happy: .

Draai gentoo nu ong 3 maanden en I love it!

~Progster

----------

## H-Pi

leuk, een NL forum hier, leest toch altijd wat fijner, als ook je studie literatuur al in het engels is, en het meeste wat ik op mijn comp lees

ik ben zo blij dat ik gentoo ben gaan proberen, had net een maandje mandrake, al snel zat natuurlijk, debian scheen 'the shit' te zijn, en sprak me wel aan, dus dat maar eens proberen, maar bleek toch ook niet geschikt voor mij, dus dat bleef er een week op, las ik zo toevallig eens de naam gentoo, en dacht "die 16 MB is toch niks om te downloaden", dus dat maar eens proberen, kreeg netwerk niet aan, dus weer een dagje debian, maar toch maar weer gentoo proberen, en zodoende..heb ik het nu alweer een maand draaien, en ik vind het in 1 woord: perfect

ben nu wel bijna meer verliefd op me compje dan op mijn vriendin, maar ja, kan dr ook niks aan doen  :Smile: 

----------

## Spydog

Hier een Gentoo gebruiken uit Eindhoven (niet voor de niets de technologie stad!  :Very Happy:  )

Ik draai Gentoo nu  ook al bijna twee weken, en 't bevalt me erg goed!

En 't valt me op dat het als het eenmaal loopt een zeer relaxte distro is (draai nu met KDE 3.0.3). En het werkt nog sneller dan Windows 2000 wat ik hiervoor gebruikte.

HEt kost alleen wat meer instelwerk, maar met goede documentatio kom je een heel eind....

----------

## zwik

Ik zal ook maar even gedag zeggen dan   :Wink:  .

----------

## TM001

Oi,

ik voeg mezelf ook maar aan het lijstje van gentoo-ende nederlandstaligen toe. Met nu 3 machines op gentoo waarvan 2 dualboot, freebsd en win2k. Zojuist UT2003 geinstalleerd, goed om te zien dat gamen in linux serieus wordt genomen. 

Game on!

----------

## JefP@@

 *TM001 wrote:*   

> Zojuist UT2003 geinstalleerd, goed om te zien dat gamen in linux serieus wordt genomen. 
> 
> Game on!

 

Damn ik zit weer achter  :Sad: 

----------

## yucao89

Which language are you talking on?

----------

## iKiddo

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> Which language are you talking on?

 

We speak Dutch, it's the language Martin Verkerk talks in (Rolland Garros Finals 2003 - Verkerk vs. Ferrerro). That's also why this forumpart is called Dutch.

----------

## Braempje

And don't forget, it's also the language Kim Clijsters spoke at that same tournament, in both the single and the double finals   :Very Happy: 

(Ik kon het niet laten om te reageren, al is de prestatie van Verkerk niet bepaald slecht te noemen!)

----------

## iKiddo

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> And don't forget, it's also the language Kim Clijsters spoke at that same tournament, in both the single and the double finals  
> 
> (Ik kon het niet laten om te reageren, al is de prestatie van Verkerk niet bepaald slecht te noemen!)

 

(Ik moet het niet zo van vrouwen tennis hebben, te weinig concurrentie, dus ik was het helemaal vergeten  :Very Happy: )

By the way, Paul Haarhuis also speaks Dutch. He lost the men's doubles final with Yevgeny Kafelnikov from the Bryans.

----------

## disturbed

alle bon om ff terug ontopic te komen ik zit hier ook geregeld...

zit ook wel op http://www.linuxiso.org/forums/ maar hier ist beter  :Smile: 

ben lang niet de eenigste die gentoo gebruikt in mijn buurt , ken al zo 4 mensen die gentoo dagelijks gebruiken die ik wekelijks aan den tap tegenkom..  :Smile: 

----------

## wHAcKer

ik zit hier ook al een tijdje (ook op #linux.be op quakenet btw rdc  :Wink:  )

both server en main draaien gentoo.

Alles werkt zoals het zou moeten behalve men printer (wilt zelfs geen raw commands aannemen)

en een paar dudes van men klas/school draaien ook gentoo

----------

